# Wolf Predation



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.plosone.org/article/info...ined&utm_term=undefined&utm_content=undefined

Have fun :mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

o-||O|***


----------

